# 9 week old humping and biting...& update one week later



## Sephora

Fist off a little bit of an update on Poppy whom we've had for a week tomorrow; 

Poppy has just learned how to Sit. Yay go her <3  We have also been taking walks around the backyard to get use to the leash and it's been going well, still biting the leash a bit but she enjoys the running and walking. I bought one of those biting deterrant sprays which is suppose to leave a bitter taste in her mouth when she bites things, sprayed some of it on her leash but this did not work at all. She has also been holding her pee for about 3 hrs now as opposed to 90 minutes like the first couple of days (although I suspect this may have somthing to do with the fact that its super cold outside at night and so she would rather hold it in than get up at night several times  more sleep for me n hubby.)

Now, I know that she is just a puppy and she gets over excited when she thinks we are playing with her, but she has this habit of jumping up at you (especially the face area) and snapped her mouth. Again, not in a vicious way, but she does tend to hurt you if she catches you by surprise. She also does this with hands when playing with her. I have tried yelping (an 'I'm in pain sound') and letting my hand go limp to show her that she has hurt me, but this only works some of the time and she doesn't seem to get it. Anyone has any other suggestions? How did you deal with your puppy's biting? I know that she is playing (although her little teeth can sometimes really hurt) but others may not realise this, and I especially don't want her doing this around children. 

Second issue I have noticed today and for the life of me I cannot remember when this first happened another female dog I've had, is that while she was playing with one of her squeeky toys she pinned him under her (yes she pinned him!) and started humping him quite roughly. It was both horrifying and hillarious at the same time. Has this happened with any of your puppies? At what age? Is this normal at 9 weeks?

Thanks in advance and hope this post isnt too long.


----------



## Cat 53

Humping....oh yes. Both Max and Phoebe used to regularly hump their giant octopus. I think it can be a dominance thing rather than a *** thing, and don't forget puppies practice behaviour. Try distraction and don't laugh, cos it might encourage your pup to keep doing it. 

Re the jumping up....have you said 'no' and gently but firmly pushed her down when she jumps in your face? That worked for mine. Especially if I then moved away and stopped all play. They really don't like being ignored. 

It's early days. She has lots to learn, and you are doing well. Be calm at all times. They respond so well to calmness. It's the single most effective thing you can be. Calm and consistant.


----------



## Sephora

Thanks Cat 53. It did look like a dominance thing. 

As for the biting, I say NO and push her away but not sure if she's fully grabbed the concept of NO yet. Will keep persisting and stopping play when she does. She'd bound to get it at some point.


----------



## Marzi

It might and probably is just a reaction of excitement .... humping does not have to be sexual or dominance it can be excitement or even stress related - or just because it feels nice  Distraction is the best way to go - but trust me it bothers you, not the dog!!!


----------



## Sephora

Marzi, hehe it was def not bothering her. She did it again last night, and its only this one toy and not her snoopy toy. I realised she was playing with it, biting his hands and ears you know how they get when they are lost in their own little world, then she straddled him. I distracted her and she went back to playing.   love her.


----------



## SnowWa

Sephora said:


> Fist off a little bit of an update on Poppy whom we've had for a week tomorrow;
> 
> Poppy has just learned how to Sit. Yay go her <3  We have also been taking walks around the backyard to get use to the leash and it's been going well, still biting the leash a bit but she enjoys the running and walking. I bought one of those biting deterrant sprays which is suppose to leave a bitter taste in her mouth when she bites things, sprayed some of it on her leash but this did not work at all. She has also been holding her pee for about 3 hrs now as opposed to 90 minutes like the first couple of days (although I suspect this may have somthing to do with the fact that its super cold outside at night and so she would rather hold it in than get up at night several times  more sleep for me n hubby.)
> 
> Now, I know that she is just a puppy and she gets over excited when she thinks we are playing with her, but she has this habit of jumping up at you (especially the face area) and snapped her mouth. Again, not in a vicious way, but she does tend to hurt you if she catches you by surprise. She also does this with hands when playing with her. I have tried yelping (an 'I'm in pain sound') and letting my hand go limp to show her that she has hurt me, but this only works some of the time and she doesn't seem to get it. Anyone has any other suggestions? How did you deal with your puppy's biting? I know that she is playing (although her little teeth can sometimes really hurt) but others may not realise this, and I especially don't want her doing this around children.
> 
> Second issue I have noticed today and for the life of me I cannot remember when this first happened another female dog I've had, is that while she was playing with one of her squeeky toys she pinned him under her (yes she pinned him!) and started humping him quite roughly. It was both horrifying and hillarious at the same time. Has this happened with any of your puppies? At what age? Is this normal at 9 weeks?
> 
> Thanks in advance and hope this post isnt too long.
> 
> 
> 
> HUMPING - I wouldn't worry about it - even little girl dogs do that. She's just playing around. However, my little guy did the same thing - I noticed that it was his larger stuffed toys that he did that to. So, I just removed them from his toy box - and with nothing to hump - he's just not doing it anymore --- and he's getting neutered next week. Another thing you should do is simply distract your little dog.. go pick her up and give her something else to do. Don't laugh or do anything that might make her think it is okay or a fun thing to do.
> 
> BITING -- For sure, this is a stage that all puppies go through while they are teething. And, it's not the same for all pups. I had one that was so bad, I had a full bed-sized blanket that I put over me while I watched TV on the sofa - with only my head showing. This was a tiny tiny little Yorkie. After a few week's he was over it. And my little cockapoo now - wasn't bad at all. You can always look for other things for them to chew on - and sometimes this works pretty well. I think we really need a big bag of patience with these little pups for the first few months of their life. But, they are worth it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sephora

SnowWa said:


> HUMPING - I wouldn't worry about it - even little girl dogs do that. She's just playing around. However, my little guy did the same thing - I noticed that it was his larger stuffed toys that he did that to. So, I just removed them from his toy box - and with nothing to hump - he's just not doing it anymore --- and he's getting neutered next week. Another thing you should do is simply distract your little dog.. go pick her up and give her something else to do. Don't laugh or do anything that might make her think it is okay or a fun thing to do.
> 
> BITING -- For sure, this is a stage that all puppies go through while they are teething. And, it's not the same for all pups. I had one that was so bad, I had a full bed-sized blanket that I put over me while I watched TV on the sofa - with only my head showing. This was a tiny tiny little Yorkie. After a few week's he was over it. And my little cockapoo now - wasn't bad at all. You can always look for other things for them to chew on - and sometimes this works pretty well. I think we really need a big bag of patience with these little pups for the first few months of their life. But, they are worth it.


Hey SnowWa, so sorry I didn't reply to this before, I did not realise. Definately a puppy phase, Poppy is such a happy playful pup. Through positve reinforcement she is now very gentle with her mouth play. She loves rope playing and tugging which is what she brings me when she want to have some 'rough play'. We touch noses now and she just gives kisses. So adorable. Her humping is rare nowadays, and vet has already spoken to me about spaying her :s And speaking of whom, she just woke up from her nap and came to find me looking all ruffled and cute & like you said so worth it .


----------



## bearthecockapoo

Agreed with what everyone has said here. Humping is usually a dominance thing. Biting.. well at 9 weeks you still have a little while to go until the teething phase is over, but don't worry, it doesn't last forever! Redirecting & distraction is the best thing for that, along with a whimper or No.


----------



## Tiggy

My vet told me the humping was just a hormonal thing and it would stop - he was absolutely right. We removed those items he had taken a fancy to discourage it (stuffed doggy and an Xmas pudding) and he did not replace it with anything else. 18 months now, still entire and has not shown any interest anywhere else (however he has not met a girlie on heat either on our walks).

The occasional nipping stopped very quickly with very little intervention from us - I think it was a phase similar to that which small children go through.


----------

